# fostering to adopt



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Hi,

We go to panel on 7th Feb to (hopefully!) be approved for number three!!

Exciting and scary times ahead.

Just wondering if anyone has experience of fostering to adopt as that is what we are hoping to do - hoping for a newborn, our social worker has two sets of adopters doing this at the moment but would love to hear some real experiences.

Thanks


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi E!

Wow you're going to have your hands full in a wonderful way 

It's definitely something we think if in future we decide we may adopt.

You might find this thread useful for those who opted for this. It's still not common where I am just yet but so so worthwhile and in the benefits of the child.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302396.msg5363327#msg5363327

X


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

DH and I had meeting with SW yesterday regarding a LO but she also mentioned fostering to adopt.  She said she would look into it for us.  Anyone any idea what this would involve as we are already approved to adopt but have been told we will need to go back to panel to be approved to foster ?  I know fostering to adopt is supposed to be quicker but will it be like starting again?  SW hasn't any experience of this herself (in terms of approved adopters deciding to foster).


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Hi Vetty,
Not sure what reassessment exactly because we have discussed during our second approval which has been super quick because our first round was so recent. However, we discussed the fact that there is more risk of the child not staying permanently - obviously as you are classed as foster parents to begin with. We were reassured that only babies who are almost certainly going to be 'released' for adoption would be placed like this and that it would generally be about three months before you were given the adoption order.

During those three months (or however long) you would be expected to take the baby for contact with the birth parents.

That's all I really know. I just think how fantastic it would be to have them with you from the very beginning and surely that can only be a good thing versus all the potential adoption related issues that our families have to deal with .


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

We did this. Seems very common in Northern Ireland !


----------

